
The best minds of my generation - perseusprime11
The best minds of my generation are thinking about how to manipulate people into buying things they don&#x27;t need.<p>This is a modified version of &quot;The best minds of my generation are thinking about how to make me click on ads.&quot; My attempt was to make this more direct at the intent of clicking on ads.
======
yolesaber
More like highly privileged rich kids from Stanford and MIT are thinking about
how to manipulate people into buying things they don't need.

The best minds can't be swayed from their dreams and goals. Otherwise were
they truly the best minds to begin with?

~~~
lgieron
You can be extremely talented and have no dreams or goals.

~~~
taphangum
Surely best does not only mean talent

------
dotcoma
> into buying things they don't need

with money they don't have, to impress people they don't like - George Carlin

~~~
perseusprime11
Awesome. Here you go:

The best minds of my generation are manipulating people into buying things
they don't need with money they don't have, to impress people they don't like

------
numinary1
Perhaps the best minds are thinking about the challenges of teaching middle
school special education in Detroit or how to deliver basic healthcare in East
Africa. Are the minds of marketers better? Really?

------
mpbm
That's a natural extension of "software is eating the world".

The cost of experimenting with a small team making offers on the internet is
small, but the potential returns are enormous. You can afford to have 100
offers rejected because when you find that 1 offer that catches on it really,
really catches on.

The best minds recognize the cost/benefit analysis.

------
pizza
_...starving hysterical naked,

dragging themselves through the negro streets at dawn looking for an angry
fix,

angelheaded hipsters burning for the ancient heavenly connection to the starry
dynamo in the machinery of night,..._

[http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-
poets/poems/detail...](http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-
poets/poems/detail/49303)

------
kasey_junk
No, they are building amazing software, infrastructure & services.

They are being paid by people who want to sell things.

